

Amazon launches 3D printed marketplace - 3dprinting
http://www.3dprintingforum.org/threads/504-Amazon-Launches-3D-Printed-Marketplace

======
welly
Can anyone recommend a 3D printer? I feel like I need to get involved with
this! Not Amazon's market, just 3D printing.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Others have recommended Shapeways:
[http://www.shapeways.com/](http://www.shapeways.com/)

